# How many follicles, days of stimming and med protocol?



## ttcbaby117

How many days did you stim before trigger?
How many follicles/what size did you have at trigger?
What was your med protocol (follistim,femara, clomid etc)?
Was this for IUI or IVF?


----------



## C&J

I stimmed for 15 days, had 27 follicles ranging from 10mm to 19mm on last scan (day before trigger shot). I was on long protocol - 0.5ml of suprecur to down reg then 0.5ml suprecur and 150iu of gonal f for stims. We are doing ivf with icsi.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi 

How many days did you stim before trigger? about 10 days 
How many follicles/what size did you have at trigger? 22 follicles, 10 eggs retrieved and at 17mm and above
What was your med protocol (follistim,femara, clomid etc)? Gonal F 150 
Was this for IUI or IVF? this cycle was with natural IVF 

i am now going through my second cycle and will be doing ICSI with this one.


----------



## teapot

How many days did you stim before trigger? 12

How many follicles/what size did you have at trigger? 15 + some small ones, they got 10 eggs of which 8 were mature

What was your med protocol (follistim,femara, clomid etc)? Downreg with Synarel, 11 days stims on 375 Gonal F & 12th day reduced to 150 Gonal F. Triggered with 6500 Ovitrelle.

Was this for IUI or IVF? Was for IVF#2 which got converted on EC day to ICSI.


xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies....I am currently getting ready for IUI with a mini stim added for some additional eggies but I just wondered how many days I woudl be stimming. My Dr seemed to think I should take femara from days 3-7 and then start stiming go from there. Since I am self pay of course the longer I stim the more it will cost, so I am trying to get a ballpark to see if I can even afford this option! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i had gonal f for 19days days as i have pcos they put me on a really low dose and i didnt respond very well.
i had around 30follicles 3 larger ones and the rest were 13-16still went i triggered.
on egg collection i only had 2 eggs which i was devastated. they both fertilsed and were great quality and had both put back but still waiting to test on friday.
hoping for good news x


----------



## pearinthesnow

How many days did you stim before trigger? 7

How many follicles/what size did you have at trigger? 2, one 20mm, one at 16mm, both on the right side.

What was your med protocol (follistim,femara, clomid etc)? Follistim at 33 IU for 5 days, 75 for 2 days.

Was this for IUI or IVF? IUI


1st IUI, first injectables cycle, 3 failed clomid cycles. TTC#2 for 18 months.


----------



## New Yorker

How many days did you stim before trigger? *12 days*
How many follicles/what size did you have at trigger? *On day before retrieval: 2 x 15mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 18mm, 3 x 20+mm*
What was your med protocol (follistim, femara, clomid, etc)? *Gonal-F 300 every morning with 5 units of Leuprolide and then Menopur 150 IU every night with 5 units of Leuprolide*
Was this for IUI or IVF? *IVF cycle*


----------

